# Lexar CF Card 1000X and 1066X



## expatinasia (Feb 28, 2014)

Was just looking at the Lexar 1000X CF cards at B&H and notice they now have 1066X cards too.

I have not researched them, but at first glance it seems that the difference is in the read and write speeds. The 1000X is 150MB/s (read) and 95MB/s (write) while the 1066X is 160MB/s and importantly 155MB/s.

I do get confused now and again, but weren't the 1000X cards also supposed to have a 150 or so write speed? Has something changed recently? I do not recall ever seeing these 1066X cards, and as it is such a strange number I wonder whether there has been some new legislation or something that has forced Lexar to make changes.

Anyone?

Thanks.


----------



## RGF (Mar 1, 2014)

I think that Lexar increased the speed of their 1000 X cards to match the new Sandisk Extreme Pro cards.


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 1, 2014)

Would not surprise me. But because I use Lexar 1000Xs my concerns are that they have decreased the speed at which they say the 1000Xs can operate at.

What I mean is, I could swear that before they stated that the 1000Xs could write at 145 or 150MB/s.

But now they have released this new 1066X card they are saying their 1000Xs can only write at 95MB/s.

Does that mean their old 1000Xs only write at that speed?


----------

